# Detroit Michigan area--Lots of subs needed. (Loaders, Plows, Salters, Shovelers)



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

We have recently aquired a new contract that we are going to need some major subs on. We need as many loaders and plow trucks as you can provide as well as about a 35 man shovel crew. Pay base is going to be net 30-60 days. The rates will be by the hour and listed below. All vehicles must be equipped with a flashing beacon and the shovelers have to have an orange safety vest.

Front Loaders W/Pusher $100-$125 per hour
Skid with box $65.00 per hour
Plow truck $50.00 per hour
Salt truck $60.00 per hour (salt will be onsite)
Dump Truck with Salter $75.00 per hour
Quad $35.00 per hour
Shovelers $12.00 per hour

Serious inquiries only!!! If you are interested, please email me directly for details @ [email protected]


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats on this big contract you must have secured, but do you really expect a bunch of subs to wait 60 days to get paid?

I can see you getting a lot of beef about that.

Whats the gig? Sounds like theres a lot of detailed hand work to be done.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Snowpower;405553 said:


> Congrats on this big contract you must have secured, but do you really expect a bunch of subs to wait 60 days to get paid?
> 
> I can see you getting a lot of beef about that.
> 
> Whats the gig? Sounds like theres a lot of detailed hand work to be done.


i agree on that one. sixty days? im guessing the company isnt liquid enough to pay for the work as the work is accomplished. probably in the contract they acquired that the client has sixty days so the company wants sixty days because they cant pay until they are paid..


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

The guy at the beer store wants paid right then and there.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah the 30-60 day pay is not the way we normally we run our subs and I could see where that would be frowned upon. The contract itself is about the same size as all of our other contracts put together. So in turn, we have to get paid before we could pay our subs. I do not think there is a landscape company around here with enough of a buffer to float that kind of cash flow.

Most of our contracts are net 30-45 days, so you just have to look at it like you are doing the work directly if you know what I mean.

There is a LOT of coin to be made on this one! If we could net even a 5% margin, We would be sitting pretty!


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Probably the way to do it is have a bank back you with a line of credit for labor and expenses.

Lots of employers pay the labor frieght before the check for that particular service or product sold comes in. 

In fact. Most do. It's going to be very challenging getting that many subs on site each time you need them. You know that.

You might want to renegotiate that portion of your offer.

People are not going to want to wait 6 to 8 weeks to be paid.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Can you say what area the job is in?


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

bltp203;405605 said:


> Can you say what area the job is in?


It is off of 696 about 8 miles east of 75


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am interested in working with you. Why don't you PM me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;405560 said:


> i agree on that one. sixty days? im guessing the company isnt liquid enough to pay for the work as the work is accomplished. probably in the contract they acquired that the client has sixty days so the company wants sixty days because they cant pay until they are paid..


Lots of big companies are 60-90 days. It's not that they don't have the money, it's just their billing process. I don't mind those big accounts because it keeps other smaller contractors from under bidding you. Soon as they say your not going to be paid for 60 days, most people go away. Were big enough to carry those places now but up untill 5 years ago we used our operating loan at the bank, like was said above. It's a PITA but when the money finally starts coming in, your a happy man.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

JD Dave;408221 said:


> Lots of big companies are 60-90 days. It's not that they don't have the money, it's just their billing process. I don't mind those big accounts because it keeps other smaller contractors from under bidding you. Soon as they say your not going to be paid for 60 days, most people go away. Were big enough to carry those places now but up untill 5 years ago we used our operating loan at the bank, like was said above. It's a PITA but when the money finally starts coming in, your a happy man.


My point exactly...

Our largest contracts for snow are sometimes 90+....It sucks when you have a bad winter, with a lot of payout needed to cover the capital. But in the end, it makes up for it. I would never even consider taking a loan from a bank to cover labor!

We have to have this place signed by 10-1 and we have no where near the man power to cover it so we are probably going to shut em down....

We will still do the mowing though 

Keith_480231 I didnt forget about you. You still game to come up this way?


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

do you loader opps? i have loaders i can send you but my guys dont want to go, cat loaders 14' boxs, let me know


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

midwestsnowguy;408497 said:


> do you loader opps? i have loaders i can send you but my guys dont want to go, cat loaders 14' boxs, let me know


Where are you located at? How many loaders?


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

WoW! $50.00 an hour supply your own truck???? Man, this ain't 1985 Do you realize that diesel fuel is $3.00 a gal.? And liability ins. and personal property damage ins. ain't cheap either. Most contractors are paying upwards of $70.00-$85.00 an hour, at least around here on the eastside of macomb and wayne counties. good luck finding a crew to work for that.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

jetskiman6969;410764 said:


> WoW! $50.00 an hour supply your own truck???? Man, this ain't 1985 Do you realize that diesel fuel is $3.00 a gal.? And liability ins. and personal property damage ins. ain't cheap either. Most contractors are paying upwards of $70.00-$85.00 an hour, at least around here on the eastside of macomb and wayne counties. good luck finding a crew to work for that.


Thank you for the luck..


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

het shoot me another email if you want to work some stuff out, that way i can get everything in order


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

What is the property.. sounds like its in my area? 
Just curious.


----------

